# ##program default settings?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

When I goto program menu by pressing ##program etc wht should the default settings be on the Field Test menu?

Mine was on rev A and it was on CDMA/EVDO setting... WHY shouldn't it be on the CDMA/EVDO and LTE setting?

Can someone with no data drop issues tell me what all their settings are on that menu? There are like eight of them.


----------



## nawdman (Aug 23, 2011)

CDMA, EVDO and LTE is what is on mine


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

nawdman said:


> CDMA, EVDO and LTE is what is on mine


Can you tell me what the other settings are for you?

And anyone else tell me what would have changed mine to cdma/EVDO.?


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Can you tell me what the other settings are for you?
> 
> And anyone else tell me what would have changed mine to cdma/EVDO.?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

That means you're on 3G. Go into wireless settings and switch to. LTE and then itll show different in the ##program menu.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> That means you're on 3G. Go into wireless settings and switch to. LTE and then itll show different in the ##program menu.


Thx

What should the other settings say?


----------

